# UMTS Verbindungsabbruch mit ppp0 - Latitude E6500

## krolik26

Hallo,

umts verbindung wird nach dem verbinden und anfordnern einer ip beendet!

zuvor konnte ich mit diesem Laptop unter Windows7 eine umts-verbindung herstellen und nutzen! jetzt will ich das unter Gentoo auch tuen, nur klappts nicht.

mit den einkommentierten optionen in meiner net-konfig habe ich einbishen experimentiert, leider kommt immer das gleiche ergebnis, sofort nach dem anfordern einer ip wird vom provider gekappt!

bei vodafone angerufen und bestätigen lassen, es gibt kein problem mit der sim-karte, und auch sonst besteht im gebiet wo ich mich befinde kein problem vor, auch die signal stärke ist sehr gut!

folgendes hab ich:

Latitude E6500

```
aiolos ~ # uname -a

Linux aiolos 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #19 SMP Thu Jul 15 13:33:57 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9600 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

HSPA-modem wird über usb angesprochen: 

```
aiolos ~ # lsusb -v

...

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 413c:8184 Dell Computer Corp.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            2 Communications

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x413c Dell Computer Corp.

  idProduct          0x8184

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 <ADell Wireless 5540

  iProduct                2 Dell Wireless 5540

  iSerial                 3 3532370300469170

  bNumConfigurations      2

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          392

    bNumInterfaces         11

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 WMC Device

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               20mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications

      bInterfaceSubClass      8 Wireless Handset Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              5 S_WHCM

      CDC Header:

        bcdCDC               1.10

      CDC WHCM:

        bcdVersion           1.00

      CDC Union:

        bMasterInterface        0

        bSlaveInterface         1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         2 Communications

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Abstract (modem)

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 AT-commands (v.25ter)

      iInterface              6 Dell Wireless 5540 HSPA Mini-Card Data Modem

      CDC Header:

        bcdCDC               1.10

      CDC Union:

        bMasterInterface        1

        bSlaveInterface         2

      CDC Call Management:

        bmCapabilities       0x03

          call management

          use DataInterface

        bDataInterface          2

      CDC ACM:

        bmCapabilities       0x07

          sends break

          line coding and serial state

          get/set/clear comm features

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x8a  EP 10 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               8

...
```

kernel ist fertig konfiguriert, alle nötige module werden ordnungsgemäß geladen. vorhandene hardware wird vollständig erkannt.

link von net.lo auf net.ppp0 angelegt.

folgendes steht in meiner /etc/conf.d/net: 

```
config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyACM0"

username_ppp0="Kermit"

password_ppp0= # leeres passwort

pppd_ppp0=(

        "debug"         # Enables syslog debugging

        "noauth"        # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself

        "usepeerdns"    # Use the DNS settings provided by PPP

        "defaultroute"  # Make this PPP interface the default route

        "updetach"      # If not set, "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start" will return

        "maxfail 1"     # WARNING: It's not recommended you use this

        "noipdefault"   # Disables the default behaviour when no local IP address is specified

        "novj"          # Disable Van Jacobson style TCP/IP header compression in both the transmit and the receive direction.

        "novjccomp"     # Disable the connection-ID compression option in Van Jacobson style TCP/IP header compression.

      "noccp"         # Disable CCP (Compression Control Protocol) negotiation.

        "lock"          # Lock serial port

# folgende optionen wirken nicht:

#        "nodeflate"    # Disables Deflate compression; pppd will not request or agree to compress packets using the Deflate scheme.

#        "asyncmap 0"   # This option sets the Async-Control-Character-Map (ACCM) for this end of the link.

#        "nomagic"      # Disable magic number negotiation.

#        "crtscts"      # Specifies that pppd should set the serial port to use hardware flow control using the RTS and CTS signals in the RS-232 interface

#        "modem"        # With this option, pppd will wait for the CD (Carrier Detect) signal from the modem to be asserted when opening the serial device

#        "refuse-pap"   # With this option, pppd will not agree to authenticate itself to the peer using PAP.

#        "name aiolos"  # Set the name of the local system for authentication purposes to name.

#        "ms-dns 139.7.30.125"   # If pppd is acting as a server for Microsoft Windows clients, this option allows pppd to supply one or two DNS (Domain Name Server) addresses to the clients.

#        "remotename vodafone"   # Set the assumed name of the remote system for authentication purposes to name.

#        "connect-delay 5000"    # Wait for up to n milliseconds after the connect script finishes for a valid PPP packet from the peer.

#        "lcp-echo-failure 4"    # If this option is given, pppd will presume the peer to be dead if n LCP echo-requests are sent without receiving a valid LCP echo-reply.

#        "lcp-echo-interval 120" # If this option is given, pppd will send an LCP echo-request frame to the peer every n seconds.

#        "ipcp-accept-remote"    # Accept the peers idea of remote address

#        "ipcp-accept-local"     # Accept the peers idea of local address

# zum debugen:

#        "receive-all"  # With this option, pppd will accept all control characters from the peer, including those marked in the receive asyncmap. 

#        "passive"      # Enables the "passive" option in the LCP. With this option, pppd will attempt to initiate a connection; if no reply is received from the peer, pppd will then just wait passively for a valid LCP packet from the peer, instead of exiting, as it would without this option.

#        "silent"       # With this option, pppd will not transmit LCP packets to initiate a connection until a valid LCP packet is received from the peer

#        "noip"         # Disable IPCP negotiation and IP communication.

)

phone_number_ppp0=( "*99***1#" )

chat_ppp0=(

       'ABORT' 'BUSY'

       'ABORT' 'ERROR'

       'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

       'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

       'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

       'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

       'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

       'TIMEOUT' '5'

       '' 'ATZ'

       'OK' 'ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0'   # mögliche AT-initialisierungs befehle, mit wvdial ermittelt.

       'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafone.de"' # vodafone tarif auswählen

       'TIMEOUT' '10'  # eingebaute timeouts um der verbindung zeit zu lassen

       'OK' 'AT+CSQ'   # zeigt die signal-stärke, laut logs: sehr gut!

       'TIMEOUT' '10'

       'OK' 'ATD\T'

       'TIMEOUT' '60'

       'CONNECT' ''

       'TIMEOUT' '35'

)
```

/var/log/messages:

```
Jul 15 23:10:27 aiolos pppd[3976]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Jul 15 23:10:27 aiolos kernel: PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Jul 15 23:10:27 aiolos kernel: usb 3-6: link qh16-0001/ffff8800df010180 start 1 [1/0 us]

Jul 15 23:10:27 aiolos pppd[3976]: Created /dev/ppp device node

Jul 15 23:10:27 aiolos pppd[3976]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: abort on (BUSY)

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: abort on (ERROR)

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Jul 15 23:10:28 aiolos chat[3981]: send (ATZ^M)

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: expect (OK)

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: ^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: *EMRDY: 1^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: ATZ^M^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: OK

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]:  -- got it

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: send (ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M)

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: expect (OK)

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: ^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0^M^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: OK

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]:  -- got it

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafone.de"^M)

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: expect (OK)

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: ^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafone.de"^M^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: OK

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]:  -- got it

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: send (AT+CSQ^M)

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: timeout set to 10 seconds

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: expect (OK)

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: ^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: AT+CSQ^M^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: +CSQ: 99,99^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: ^M

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: OK

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]:  -- got it

Jul 15 23:10:29 aiolos chat[3981]: send (ATD*99***1#^M)

Jul 15 23:10:30 aiolos chat[3981]: timeout set to 60 seconds

Jul 15 23:10:30 aiolos chat[3981]: expect (CONNECT)

Jul 15 23:10:30 aiolos chat[3981]: ^M

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos chat[3981]: ATD*99***1#^M^M

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos chat[3981]: CONNECT

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos chat[3981]:  -- got it

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos chat[3981]: send (^M)

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos chat[3981]: timeout set to 35 seconds

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos pppd[3976]: Serial connection established.

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos pppd[3976]: using channel 1

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos pppd[3976]: Using interface ppp0

Jul 15 23:10:31 aiolos pppd[3976]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb549cbcb> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <auth chap MD5> <accomp> <pcomp> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb2445f72>]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <auth chap MD5> <accomp> <pcomp> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb2445f72>]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xb549cbcb> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x0 <80b9fe5fac750a7b98f1d657442d62f3b029ae4fdce5ba6bc8618647749d12e3e0995e3f0c556a5bf8d13637a40dc2d3>, name = "Kermit"]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: sent [CHAP Response id=0x0 <6f11bbb1a3dad262b3ebcc9afab9a7a4>, name = "Kermit"]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x0 "Congratulations!"]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: CHAP authentication succeeded: Congratulations!

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x1]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: LCP terminated by peer

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x1]

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: Hangup (SIGHUP)

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: Modem hangup

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos pppd[3976]: Connection terminated.

Jul 15 23:10:32 aiolos kernel: usb 3-6: unlink qh16-0001/ffff8800df010180 start 1 [1/0 us]

Jul 15 23:10:33 aiolos pppd[3976]: Exit.
```

laut logs kommt sofort ein "LCP TermAck" und ein "Hangup (SIGHUP)" gleich nach dem versuch eine gültige ip-adresse vom provider zu bekommen!

ich habe auch schon mit wvdial und direkt mit "pppd dump call meinscript" probiert, das gleiche ergebnis!

das modem scheint zu funktionieren bzw. die treiber (kernel-module) sind richtig installiert/geladen, mit "screen /dev/ttyACM0" kann ich ein paar AT-signale senden und bekomme auch antworten.

im terminal direkt mit modem verbunden (per screen /dev/ttyACM0) nach dem senden der nötigen kommandos kommt ein CONNECT (verbindung) zustande, d.h. ich vermute der fehler liegt auf dem höheren layer.

laut einigen foren-einträgen spielen dns-einträge auch eine rolle, deshalb habe ich den nameserver auf vodafone-dns gesetzt.

die option "noccp" musste ich einfügen ansonsten kommt folgende fehlermeldung: 

```
...

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos pppd[6018]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos kernel: PPP BSD Compression module registered

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos kernel: PPP Deflate Compression module registered

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos pppd[6018]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos pppd[6018]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos pppd[6018]: rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0x1 80 fd 01 01 00 0f 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos pppd[6018]: Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos pppd[6018]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x1]

Jul 16 00:01:32 aiolos pppd[6018]: LCP terminated by peer

...
```

 "noccp" = "nobsdcomp" + "nodeflate", d.h. entweder "noccp" oder die beiden optionen aktivieren, kommt auf das gleiche raus.

mit der option "noip" habe ich auch versucht das IPCP-signal zu unterbinden, folgendes kommt dabei raus: 

```
Jul 16 00:21:45 aiolos pppd[12726]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Jul 16 00:21:45 aiolos pppd[12726]: sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "No network protocols running"]

Jul 16 00:21:45 aiolos pppd[12726]: rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Jul 16 00:21:45 aiolos pppd[12726]: Connection terminated.

Jul 16 00:21:45 aiolos kernel: usb 3-6: unlink qh16-0001/ffff8800df010180 start 1 [1/0 us]

Jul 16 00:21:45 aiolos pppd[12726]: Exit.
```

 er meckert dass es kein networt-protocol gibt, und die verbindung wird wieder beendet.

hier ein versuch mit wvdial: 

```
aiolos ~ # cat /etc/wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem Type = USB Modem

ISDN = no

Auto DNS = yes

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Baud = 460800

New PPPD = yes

[Dialer vodafone]

Dial Command = ATD

Carrier Check = yes

Phone = *99***1#

Username = noonecares

Password = doesntmatter

Stupid Mode = yes

Dial Attempts = 1

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafone.de"
```

```
aiolos ~ # wvdial vodafone

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Sending: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafone.de"

AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafone.de"

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATD*99***1#

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATD*99***1#

CONNECT

~[7f]}#@!}!}!} }9}#}%B#}%}(}"}'}"}"}&} } } } }%}&}4z.,A}%~

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Fri Jul 16 01:56:45 2010

--> Pid of pppd: 16561

--> Using interface ppp0

--> Authentication (CHAP) started

--> Authentication (CHAP) successful

--> Terminate Request

--> ***** no quoted text found in `rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x1]' *****

--> Disconnecting at Fri Jul 16 01:56:45 2010

--> The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> Try again and look into /var/log/messages and the wvdial and pppd man pages for more information.

--> Auto Reconnect will be attempted in 5 seconds
```

 was bedeutet der exit code = 16 ???

```
aiolos ~ # tail -f /var/log/messages

Jul 16 01:59:07 aiolos kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reused qh ffff8800df010180 schedule

Jul 16 01:59:07 aiolos kernel: usb 3-6: link qh16-0001/ffff8800df010180 start 1 [1/0 us]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: using channel 25

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: Using interface ppp0

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyACM0

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc4183839> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <auth chap MD5> <accomp> <pcomp> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x8fbb7f2a>]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <auth chap MD5> <accomp> <pcomp> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x8fbb7f2a>]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xc4183839> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x0 <25faab08a1c687b4dd522320d99e7f4c95aa9b38117677e44d021350494e6f7c055a8b6881266714bdb20380b9fe5fac750a7b98f1d65744>, name = "Kermit"]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: sent [CHAP Response id=0x0 <a1179f21ea30afaf99dbb8a127b6e815>, name = "noonecares"]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x0 "Congratulations!"]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: CHAP authentication succeeded: Congratulations!

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns1 0.0.0.0> <ms-dns3 0.0.0.0>]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x1]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: LCP terminated by peer

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x1]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: Modem hangup

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: Connection terminated.

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos kernel: usb 3-6: unlink qh16-0001/ffff8800df010180 start 1 [1/0 us]

Jul 16 01:59:09 aiolos pppd[16579]: Exit.
```

hat jemand eine idee oder ein tipp für mich? 

egal was (link, anmerkung, idee, konfig-optionen zum ausprobieren), bin schon wirklich am verzweifeln! ganzes WE vernichtet!

[OT]kurios: in der zeile "rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x0 <..." steht am ende "name = Kermit" - das kommt von vodafone! was hat es zu bedeten? ich hab den namen als benutzernamen bei mir eingetragen, password leer gelassen obwohl das eigentlich egal ist, mit jeder eingabe als benutzername wird erfolgreich CHAP-authentifiziert!

folgende links haben mir zum einrichten geholfen:

pppd manual http://ppp.samba.org/ppp/pppd.html (alle optionen mit erklärung)

anleitung umts http://peck.org.uk/vodafone-3g-umts-how-to.html

anleitung für latitude http://natisbad.org/E4300/index.html

alte anleitung zum umts-einrichten http://www.michas-autoteile.de/umts.html

gprs einstellungen http://www.quickim.com/support/gprs-settings.html

noch ne anleitung http://www.cottinghams.com/david/vodafone3g.shtml

----------

## JoHo42

Hi krolik26,

zum Error Code 16:

schau mal in die "man pppd" nach, dort steht was der Error zu bedeuten hat.

Error Code 16:

The link was terminated because the peer is not responding to echo requests. 

Leider kann ich Dir mehr auch nicht sagen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## krolik26

vielen dank JoHo42 für die auflösung der fehlernummer, hab inzwischen auch nachgeschaut.

nach vielen vielen experimenten mit der config, kernel-modulen kompilation und im internet recherchieren, bin ich leider nicht weiter gekommen.

bei vodafone angerufen (am Montag) und mir nochmal bestätigen lassen dass es keine Probleme mit meiner sim gibt. leider gibt Vodafone kein Support für linux, sonst wäre mein Problem denke ich schon längst gelöst. laut Vodafone war meine letzte erfolgreiche Anmeldung kurioser weise mit dieser karte am Sonntag um 12 Uhr (mit 0kb Datennutzung) obwohl ich ganzes WE +nachfolgende Tage fast im Minuten takt "/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 restart" ausgeführt habe (wg. config experimenten). d.h. anscheinend kommt es zu keinem gültigen loginversuch am netz, oder diese werden erst ab bestimmter online-dauer bei vodafone registriert. zum glück wird meine sim für die unzähligen Verbindungsversuche nicht geblockt.

kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern was ich um 12 uhr am Sonntag gemacht habe, um eine erfolgreiche Anmeldung am Netz zu bekommen, evtl. direkt an /dev/ttyACM0 angeschlossen und manuell AT-befehle geschickt.

folgende quellen haben mir sehr geholfen das ppp-protokoll und den ablauf zu verstehen:

wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Protocol

howto: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-diagnosis.phtml

cisco dokument über pppd-debug: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk713/tk507/technologies_tech_note09186a00800ae945.shtml

ppp-Erläuterung auf deutsch: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/0906111.htm

laut RFC wird versucht nach einer erfolgreichen Authentifizierung die Komprimierungs art festzulegen, diesen schritt habe ich im pppd ausgeschaltet durch die option "noccp" bzw. durch "nobsdcomp"+"nodeflate", weil ich ansonsten eine Fehlermeldung vom Provider erhalte, dass das Protokoll nicht unterstützt wird:"Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received".

anscheinend kann vodafone nur mit chap verschlüsselung umgehen, weil bei "pap", "eap", "mschap*" auch eine Fehlermeldung auftaucht: "peer refused to authenticate"

bei require_mppe* kommt eine besondere Fehlermeldung: 

```
MPPE required, but MS-CHAP[v2] auth not performed.

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "MPPE required but not available"]
```

 obwohl das modul: ppp_mppe geladen ist.

bis jetzt habe ich auch das USE-flag "mppe-mppc" NICHT genutzt, hoffe es geht auch ohne.

was ich bis jetzt herausfand ist dass vodafone folgende optionen unterstützt:

"chap", "accomp", "pcomp", "asyncmap 0" und "magic"

das heißt, folgende optionen dürfen/sollten NICHT angewendet werden: "refuse-chap", "noaccomp", "nopcomp", "default-asyncmap" oder andere asyncmap-parameter als "0" und "nomagic"

zurück zum "exit-code 16"-fehler, wer ist jetzt schuld? der provider, weil er kein antwort-signal sendet, oder mein laptop der evtl. kein echo-signal beantwortet hat?

Bitte um weitere Ideen, Tipps, config-Vorschläge zum experimentieren!

----------

## JoHo42

Hi krolik26,

was auch noch ein Problem sein koennte.

Wenn ich mein UMTS Modem an den Laptop stecke, ist es besser ein paar Sekunden zu warten.

Also ruhig mal uebertriebene 30 Sekunden warten.

Deine Simkarte muss sich erst an das Netz melden (das hat noch nix mit Internet zu tun).

Ich arbeite nur mit wvdial, da brauchst du nix in der net.conf usw.. einstellen.

Mit der net.conf habe ich bei mir das auch nie ans laufen bekommen.

Ich schicke Dir'uebermogen mal meine wvdial.conf von Vodafone.

Was ist das für ein Treiber den du benutzt und was für eine UMTS Karte?

Hilf zwar nicht bei dem Problem ist rein Interesse.

Diese Webseite hilf bei den Einstellungen von APN und Password und benutzer Name,

vielleicht (ich glaubs nicht) ist der Falsch:

http://www.prepaid-wiki.de/index.php5?title=Vodafone

Gruss Jörg

----------

## krolik26

Hallo Jörg, 

vielen dank für die schnelle rückmeldung und die guten tips!

ich habe einen eingebauten hsdpa-mini modem (Dell Wireless 5540 HSPA Mini-Card Data Modem) steht im ersten post in der lsusb-ausgabe, dieser ist in das Dell Laptop integriert. es werden dazu "cdc_wdm" und "cdc_acm" kernelmodule benötigt.

cdc_acm: v0.26:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

cdc_acm: ttyACM0 bis ttyACM2 USB ACM device

cdc-wdm-175: USB WDM device

ich denke das ist eine Intel-basierte karte. in jedem fall, gibt die karte signale, bzw. beim senden von AT-befehlen antworten. 

die sim karte steckt man hinten (mit dem akku wird der slot verdeckt). die antenne ist in dem rahmen vom laptop-display. die karte steckt auch schon die ganze zeit (seit wochen) drin, vorher war wiegesagt Win7 drin, hatte super funktioniert, nun probiere ichs mit Gentoo. manchmal kompiliere ich kernel und verändere die config-einstellungen, das dauert u.u. mehr als halbe stunde, d.h. die sim-karte hat mehr als genug zeit sich ein netz zu finden. darüberhinaus habe ich in die AT-befehle ein "AT+CSQ" eingebaut um jedesmal in den logs die signal-stärke zu sehen, diese wird immer mit 99,99 also sehr gut angezeigt.

die sim karte läuft auf einem vodafone vertrag (kein prepaid) mit einer business-daten-flatrate.

laut mehreren quellen im internet z.b. http://www.areamobile.de/static/zugang/d2.php und wie auch in meiner /etc/conf.d/net steht, sollte meine APN richtig sein: web.vodafone.de

user+pw ist entweder "vodafone" oder "Kermit"

"sicherheit" ist "aus", d.h. keine komprimierung+verschlüsselung (laut webseite oben).

wie auch schon erwähnt bekomme ich mit wvdial genau das gleiche ergebnis.

was kann ich noch ausprobieren?

update: genau das gleiche problem! http://groups.google.com/group/de.comp.os.unix.networking.misc/browse_thread/thread/c6589a1d636460d3?pli=1

nur funktioniert bei mir der tipp mit "lcp-echo-failure 20000" und "lcp-echo-interval 1000" leider nicht! da die pin bei mir ausgeschaltet ist, geht natürlich der schritt mit der "...CPIN...+PACSP0" -parameter auch nicht. ich werde die tage mal die gleichen optionen mit wvdial probieren oder auch nur direkt mit "pppd dump call meinscript"

gruß

----------

## JoHo42

Hi krolik26,

hier mal meine Einstellungen.

Kernel

gentoo-sources 2.6.31-r10

ppp 2.4.4-r24

wvdial 1.60-r1

Meine wvdial.conf

[Dialer Defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de"

Stupid Mode = 1

Modem Type = Analog Modem

ISDN = 0

Phone = *99#

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Username = user

Dial Command = ATDT

Password = pass

Baud = 460800

[Dialer ALDI]

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de"

[Dialer TAGES]

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","tagesflat.eplus.de"

[Dialer n24]

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","event.vodafone.de"

Die Zeile Init4 wird dann entsprechend ersetzt, wenn ich n24 und damit Vodafone benutze.

Mit dem Password musst du bei manchen Anbietern aufpassen. 

Mit dem Username und Password mit welchem du dich als erstes eingeloggt hast,

wird dann fuer die gesamte dauert der Flat verwendet. Moechte es jetzt als 100% sicher hinstellen,

aber das koennte eine moegliche Fehlerquelle sein.

Gruss Joerg

----------

